# Battery & Brake light on. Replaced Alternator, what else?



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

Both the battery and brake light are coming on. I replaced the alternator with a new one. And after first starting it up we got a little smoke coming from the battery wire (no battery/brake light at this point). We attributed this to some oil being on the wire. Re-tightened and smell and smoke went away. Drove it a little yesterday and still no warning lights. Coming in to work this morning the warning lights came on, can hear relay switch ticking when they come on. Had battery tested while identifying shot alternator it had a charge of 11.2 Don't know where to go from here. Belts should be at right tension and install went well. What should I trouble shoot? Thanks.


----------



## yomama (Jul 9, 2010)

did u make sure that its the right alternator for ur car?


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll double and triple check that it's the right one. But in order to avoid the core cost I brought the old one in and compared the two. My optimistic thought on this is that the belt tension is too little or too much. It's an easy job so removing and replacing if needed isn't a hassle.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

Tightened the belt, drove a little bit. Still having the light come on. When my rpm's are up the lights go away. I've noticed no loss in power via the lights, stereo, or a/c. But have noticed the power steering having a little less "power" having to work a little harder to turn. Am I looking at a bad replacement alternator? Didn't buy the cheap one but didn't by the most expensive on either. I've searched the forums and have probably found my problem is the alternator but, IT'S SO HOT HERE I DON'T WANT TO GO UNDER THE HOOD AGAIN!!!!!I appreciate any input.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

How old is your battery?
Test the output voltage at the alternator, it might be over or undercharging.
If the alternator output is fine, test the output voltage at the battery,
It it's not right you may need a new battery.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

Battery was purchased 9/03/09. The failing alternator could have really hurt it. Fortunately I work next to O'reilly's , so the battery is with me. I'll have it tested but I'm not wanting to drive the car the 8miles to and the 8miles back from here if the alternator is bad. I have a multimeter but not really sure how it works. Tried testing the battery with it but was getting more sparks than I was comfortable with.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

Battery was low, took it to the store and had it charged. We'll see where this leads us.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

It was of course the alternator. Took it in for testing and it failed all three tests they ran. The second install was quite easy, about 15mins not counting belt tension. So far so good.


----------



## yomama (Jul 9, 2010)

congrats dude


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

i changed my alternator and its fine. i bought a manufactured 1. exactly for my car. I no longer have any problems with it. battery light went off. Starts fine everyday. All the dash lights are still bright with a strain on the battery. But you mite have the wrong alternator.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

or a bad battery or cables


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

It's a common problem for the alternators purchased at the budget priced auto parts stores to go bad in a very short period of time. You get what you pay for.


----------

